# COD4: Server Favorites bugged



## Magnum44 (Feb 9, 2008)

I stopped doing Public servers for awhile.. so I'm not really sure when this happened, but all the servers I added to "My Favorites" have bugged out and been removed. Yet they're still listed on my favorites list and I can't remove them. The simply appear as 0000000.0000000000 and show zero of zero players playing... no punkbuster running, etc etc. Basicly no server, but it's still on my list and using the Delete Favorite button doesn't remove them.

So about 8 or 9 of these are stuck there, I can add new servers and they work fine. But these other ones are stuck there taking up space and annoying me. I tried to look in my COD4 folder to remove them manually but couldn't find anything that looked like a favorites list.

I don't think you'll need my pc specs, but here they are anyway.
ASUS M2N-E SLI
AMD Athlon 64x2 3800+ Dualcore
geForce 8600 GT PCI-E
2x512mb RAM

Everything else works great except this minor issue


----------



## Magnum44 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bump.

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Magnum44 (Feb 9, 2008)

Here's a screenshot.


----------



## Magnum44 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Magnum44 (Feb 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry for the lack of replies. It looks like no-one knows the answer. Have you tried contacting Activision Support? *https://activision.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/activision.cfg/php/enduser/home.php*


----------



## spec (Mar 7, 2008)

I had the same problem. Your servercache file has been corrupted, probably from a system crash.

Go to Program Files>Activision>COD4 folder. In there you will find a file named "servercache". Rename it.

Then launch the game. Your faves will be clear and you can move ahead. A new servercache file will automatically be created.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

spec said:


> I had the same problem. Your servercache file has been corrupted, probably from a system crash.
> 
> Go to Program Files>Activision>COD4 folder. In there you will find a file named "servercache". Rename it.
> 
> Then launch the game. Your faves will be clear and you can move ahead. A new servercache file will automatically be created.


Did this work magnum?


----------



## williamiown (Dec 15, 2012)

FreoHeaveho said:


> Did this work magnum?


thank you this work 
i renamed it to severcachenew


----------



## williamiown (Dec 15, 2012)

No Joinable Servers HELP! [Fixed] - YouTube
then u follow this and it will work i promise


----------

